# Aortography clarification



## jewlz0879 (Aug 4, 2011)

When doing a heart cath my physician will state "Aortography" in procedures performed and then within the report state, "a catheter was placed in the aorta and contrast was injected." He has results for Aorta and Bilateral lower extremities. What is the appropriate code here? Is it appropriate to bill 93567 in this case?

I want to be sure I understand 93567. 

Thanks!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 4, 2011)

jewlz0879 said:


> When doing a heart cath my physician will state "Aortography" in procedures performed and then within the report state, "a catheter was placed in the aorta and contrast was injected." He has results for Aorta and Bilateral lower extremities. What is the appropriate code here? Is it appropriate to bill 93567 in this case?
> 
> I want to be sure I understand 93567.
> 
> Thanks!



No it wouldnt be appropriate to use 93567 in this case with the interpretation of the aorta and lower extremities. 93567 is when an injection is made "supravalvular" above the aortic valve.


----------

